# Sail material?



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

How can I tell what I sail is made out of? I have, what looks like to me, a racing headsail. Probably a 135, but I don't know what its made out of. It's constructed the same as those tan/light brown racing sails. You can see the fabric crossing each other w/ a mylar or laminate coating over it. But this one is white, doesn't have the tan/brown color. 

Please let me know if you have any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

I had a white mylar headsail on my previous boat--it was older, so I don't know if they still make white mylar sails, but maybe that's it. It was a great sail for light air, a 153 genoa.
Frank.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If the sail has a sail loft label on it... you might call the sail loft and ask them.  Many sail lofts keep excellent records of their sales... and might be able to look it up for you.


----------

